# Best website to make a wedding photo book



## digitalkym

I'm looking for a website to do a wedding photo album. I'd like a coffee table book with a dust cover and for the site to offer a lot of creative choices.


----------



## SpeedTrap

Asuka Book is the best, but you will need to be a working professional and you will need photoshop.  Another good one is My Publisher I have seen thier printing and it is good, and no photoshop required.


----------



## Big Mike

As mentioned, many of the best album suppliers will sell only to professionals.

Asuka is pretty good.  I've heard good things about Fin.a.o. as well.  Graphi has some nice ones.  There are plenty to choose from.


----------



## CorwinPaul

Hey why dont you give a try to Smilebooks wedding photo book? My younger sister tried it recently for her wedding and she is really happy with the quality and price. They provide free downloadable software using which you can craft your wedding memories into a wedding photo book  the way you want it! All the best!


----------



## JerryPH

You do not need to be a professional to make a coffee-table book at MPIX.com.  I used their services to make a hard cover book and the results were VERY nice.  They also have a downloadable program that links in directly to their FTP server... so basically, you download their app, design away, and when ready, press a button and it uploads it to their location.  MPIX's motto is something like "receive today, print and ship tomorrow".  They really do ship things out uber-fast, even during Christmas time, which was when I last used them.

I do, however, respect the fact that most high end wedding album manufacturers will not sell to anyone but verified professionals.  It is a very tight market segment and most will not deal with a person that has not proven that they are a professional running a business.


----------



## TUX424

If your a Mac person iphoto could most likly do all that you would need that books that it makes are of very HQ, at least the ones that i have seen are and they are no that pricy.


----------



## sarah_griffin

hey digitalkym!

I do assistant photography in leeds for several different wedding photographers.

some use graphi, and some use photoproductions.

here are their websites:

www.photoproductions.com
www.graphistudios.com


I have seen both companys books, and they are the same standard. i think photoproductions might be cheaper. you have to check their website.

anyway,, good luck with the searching!!

sarah!


----------



## Photo Productions

May I suggest our company - *Photo Productions. *


  We produce professional Photobooks for wedding albums and all special occassions. We have a new, innovative website with a very easy to use online ordering and proofing system. Our designers can create your Photobook interior, or you can supply your own design. 

  We provide the highest quality albums at unbeatable prices, and we always promise to be at the end of the phone with great customer service too.


  Free UK delivery, 10% off subsequent photobooks, trade discounts, worldwide delivery available. 

www.photoproductions.com


P.s. Thanks for the recommendation Sarah!


----------



## alboom

If you are looking for a great website to do photobooks and more custumed made products have a look at alboom.co.uk 
Great prices and fantastic quality.


----------



## Ginu

I don't own a mac but a friend did our wedding photo album on Iphoto and it looks fabulous for a decent price. I ended up ordering a few more just so I can give them to our families.

Also on Iphoto you can create many other prints like calendars, fridge magnets, postcards and so on... For this alone I plan on getting  a mac in the nearest future.

Sadly I don't know of other websites/programs which I can recommend.


----------



## markmbs

Hey try adorampix they have good template design for wedding photo books. They have great paper choices. They also print their books on real photo paper thus we get good prints. It seems they have some offer running which say upto 50% off. AdoramaPix Wedding Photo Books
Hope i have given useful information


----------



## 480sparky

Seems like this thread keeps getting resurrected by new members who only want to plug their own products.


----------



## amandawu

I know AN easy to use wedding photo book making program -- Wedding Album Maker Gold could help you do this job. It's easy to use and has a lot of beautifully wedding themes made in this program.


----------



## JohnHendry

Thanks Amandawu, exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## IslandShooter

I refer a lot of my clients to Mixbook. The starting price for a wedding photo book is around $7, the 8" x 6" starts at $12. They also have other sizes such as 14" x 11" which sounds like the size that you want. It is pretty professional with different themes to choose from and you can customize it by putting photos, adding quotes, etc. If you know how to drag and drop photos then it shouldn't be difficult to use.

I found an article which gives a review about the website:
Mixbook ? Wedding Photo Books | Device Raters


----------



## roxanadiaz057

The weddingpaperdivas,blurb and shutterfly are the best sites for making a wedding photo book. I heard about Shutterfly.  Shutterfly makes it easy to share and preserve your wedding memories and wedding photos with personalized photo gifts like photo books, photo cards, photo calendars. So you can try it.


----------

